# Farstad History



## dowling

Just received an interesting present from the company i am presently working for,gives all the relevant history on how they started,build up,takeovers and present day(2008).Mostly from the Norwegian side of things but interesting.Will put ISBN number of book onto the site once i've finished reading it.(Thumb)


----------



## Nick Balls

Is the famous Mrs Wilson still in personnel over there ?


----------



## dowling

yes she is and there is even a group photo of all the aberdeen office!


----------



## dowling

for those seadogs that may be interested in it,the ISBN number for the book is 978-82-997931-1-7.Not to bad a read but it gives a general inside view on how the company started as Farstad in 1956 up to 2006.


----------



## frank sinclair

Hi Nick, the famous Mrs Wilson (Helen) retired last week (26/6/09)


----------



## dowling

away to Australia for a bit of peace,will be interesting to see if why obee kenroby will do a good a job as Helen did!


----------

